# Algae eater vs. plecos



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Are algae eater more efficient and less stressful on the bio-load within the tank? The reason I ask is because I have been hearing plecos give off more waste than they clean, causing them to defeat the purpose of having them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

CinBos said:


> Are algae eater more efficient and less stressful on the bio-load within the tank? The reason I ask is because I have been hearing plecos give off more waste than they clean, causing them to defeat the purpose of having them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
All or any fishes that we buy as"cleaner fish" add to the bio-load of an aquarium ,some worse than other's.(large plecos)
What goes in the fish,must come out.
Nothing wrong with placing fish in the tank to help police the bottom, or eat algae, so long as one is aware that these fishes = extra poop, and care is taken to keep poop levels manageable (water changes,gravel vaccuming)
Where many folks fail ,is purchasing these fish in hopes that tank will be cleaner.
It just don't work that way in reality, especially in smaller aquariums.
More fish ,large fish,more waste.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

So smaller plecos are equal to algae eaters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

CinBos said:


> So smaller plecos are equal to algae eaters?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some plecos are herbivores (algae, vegetable matter), some are omnivores,(eat a little bit of everything)and some are carnivores.(meaty foods)
Many of the plecos will eat algae when small, but soon lose interest when they discover that scraps of fish food are much easier to find than rasping on wood,glass,decor, for a little algae.
Bristlenose pleco is a fairly good algae eater that stay's relatively small at around five inches and eats' algae whenever,and wherever it can find it.
The common plecos seen most often in fish store tank's grow very large,produce ton's of poo,.and are generally poor algae eater's except when juveniles.
The Chinese alage eater, is another often seen fish in stores and oddly enough ,isn't from China,is poor algae eater except when very small, and can often terrorize other fishes in the tank as it matures.
Smaller alage eaters that don't create much in way of extra bio-load are Otocinclus,shrimps,snails but these may become snacks for larger fish, so care must be taken when choosing what alage eater's are placed in what tank ,with what fishes.


----------

